

Ruby 2.1 - steveklabnik
http://rkh.im/ruby-2.1

======
Aaronneyer
Nothing too amazing in there, but still a lot of nice new things.

I'm actually pretty excited about the Socket.getifaddrs method. I just wrote a
little network scanner the other day and had to do some janky parsing of
`ifconfig`.

